# Stuck on step 1 of 2: checking satellite settings



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

This morning, when I got up, I noticed one of my HR-20's doing the "circle dance". I turned on the TV, and it was at the "Step 1 of 2: checking satellite settings". Later on, when I went back, it was at the same point. I did an RBR, and it got stuck at the same point. I unplugged the unit for a while, and when I restored power, it got stuck at the same point.

I did another RBR, with a 02468 and the unit downloaded the s/w (I didn't pay attention to which version). After it finished downloading, it restarted and got stuck in the same spot again.

Any ideas???


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> This morning, when I got up, I noticed one of my HR-20's doing the "circle dance". I turned on the TV, and it was at the "Step 1 of 2: checking satellite settings". Later on, when I went back, it was at the same point. I did an RBR, and it got stuck at the same point. I unplugged the unit for a while, and when I restored power, it got stuck at the same point.
> 
> I did another RBR, with a 02468 and the unit downloaded the s/w (I didn't pay attention to which version). After it finished downloading, it restarted and got stuck in the same spot again.
> 
> Any ideas???


Do you have a network cable connected? If so disconnect it and then do a RBR.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

No network cable to that unit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Same symptom what I saw on HR20 with disconnected HDD.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Three final trouble shooting ideas:

1, Remove BBC's, reboot

2. Take the sat 2 feed off the HR-20, try to reboot if that fails move the sat 2 feed to sat 1 connector, reboot.

2. Restore the sat 1 and 2 connectors, go out to the dish or multiswitch or grounding block, switch wires around until the wires from the working HR-20 go to the nonworking HR-20. 

These procedures will tell you if you have a bad LNB


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If the above doesn't work, most likely you will need to do a reformat from the front panel.
Press record & the down arrow both and hold until the record light comes on, then release both.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> If the above doesn't work, most likely you will need to do a reformat from the front panel.
> Press record & the down arrow both and hold until the record light comes on, then release both.


does this reformat the hard drive?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> does this reformat the hard drive?


Wipes it clean....[yes]


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

I've had this happen a couple times with my HR20-100. My fix is to remove the BBCs, pull the plug, reinsert the plug, boot up and have it tune to a station, then replace the BBCs.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

When my HR20 and Slimline was installed, mine got stuck on the same screen and the installer had to go back out and realign the dish, then it booted up fine. Any chance your dish got out of alignment somehow? Did you have a lot of wind recently/last night?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's good point - I got same problem when switched dishes (single 101W and Phase III ) and forget to connect the cable back.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

It's not a dish alignment issue since all of my other receivers are fine. I also don't have the BBCs installed. And it did download the software rev, so that seems to be ok. When I get home tonight, I'll try swapping the cables with my other HR-20 (in the same room) and see what happens, but I don't like where this is headed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then, it come to my first suggestion - bad or disconnected HDD; working or presence of HDD does not required in a case of FW updates.


----------



## Manta (Apr 10, 2007)

My HR20-700 did the EXACT same thing. When I did the reformat, the system worked for about 2 minutes then froze on a screen with the audio continuing. Called Directv, unplugged everything, did a front panel format, let the thing sit all night, got up and was still on step 1. My other receivers work just fine so again, its not an alignment problem. Called directv back and they said it was a defective unit and shipped me an HR20-100S as a replacement. Now I'm finding strange things with the HR20-100S unit. If I've got my other unit(s) on and running just fine, certain channels on the HR20-100S will come up with "searching for sat" messages but the same channel is running just fine in the next room off the same sat....weird...


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for everybody's input. It's a bad drive. When I got home and was trying different stuff, the drive finally gave out almost completely and started emitting a real high pitch. It sounds like the bearings or something gave out. A new unit is on the way.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm glad you did affirm my suggestion .


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

My problems all started when I put a Slingbox on top of my receiver. I don't think this by itself caused what may be a heat failure, but ever since then, even after taking off the Slingbox, it has done all sorts of flaky things. Usually I have to unplug for at least 10 minutes to get it to go past the "step 1 of 2". I've now left it unplugged overnight and various other lengths of time and I can't get past 1 of 2. Now my sat cables are unplugged too (no BBC for a while because of the issues), and if it doesn't reboot this time I guess I waited too long to take digital pictures of all my recording screens (not to mention losing some good recordings). I really wanted to do all that before I did the major reset. . .


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

My HR20 did the same thing. The CSR had me reformatted the HD. It worked for a couple days before it displayed the same symptom. They had to replace it.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice, a reformat (after the "almost there" screen and holding down "down" and "record") won't even make the record light turn on. It does reboot itself when I finally let them off (after holding it well after it changed to the white screens with the "step 1 of 2"), but it won't even reformat. What a POS, what the heck happened to this box?

Never had anything this bad happen with numerous DTivo boxes (SD and HD). What kind of a box won't even let you force a reformat


----------



## cujo46 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey gang. I'm in the same boat. As of today, my HR20-100 froze during viewing, and I had to RBR. Hung up on the second screen of the step 1 of 2 (after it goes from "this may take several minutes" to "Almost There.")

From there, I tried RBR, tried removing power, tried doing both without network cable, without coax, swapping cables, and forcing a new download (which it took), but all to no avail.

CSR talked me into leaving the screen up forever (about 30 minutes). Then, he tried to navigate me through a re-format 3 times, but it never initiated.

Now I get to see the nice burn in of that whole step 1 of 2 screen during anything dark on my 9 month old plasma television.

They're sending a new HR20, but I am no longer certain I want to be a guinea pig for their technological "advances". If this doesn't fade from my television, I've just burned up a $3000 tv to fix a problem that should never have happened.

I feel like I'm in an abusive relationship (not to make light of that), but how can I love anyone that treats me like this? All this to get more HD this fall.... Too bad all 150 channels of it will have the ghost of "almost there" written over it.


----------



## evolusion1 (Jan 25, 2007)

What is the correct reformat procedure? The tips and tricks guide says RBR then left arrow and record until red record light comes on, but I've seen down arrow and record also. I've tried both and neither one will trigger anything.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

evolusion1 said:


> What is the correct reformat procedure? The tips and tricks guide says RBR then left arrow and record until red record light comes on, but I've seen down arrow and record also. I've tried both and neither one will trigger anything.


The correct one is the down arrow [down & record on the front panel].
It should start after a few sec and then you can release both buttons.


----------



## evolusion1 (Jan 25, 2007)

I tried the RBR then down and record and it does nothing. It just continues doing the normal restart. The red record never comes on.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

cujo46 said:


> Hey gang. I'm in the same boat. As of today, my HR20-100 froze during viewing, and I had to RBR. Hung up on the second screen of the step 1 of 2 (after it goes from "this may take several minutes" to "Almost There.")
> 
> From there, I tried RBR, tried removing power, tried doing both without network cable, without coax, swapping cables, and forcing a new download (which it took), but all to no avail.
> 
> ...


Cujo,

Sorry to hear about your screen. Hopefully it'll mend.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh well, at least this was an excuse to hook up a SATA drive to the refurb they sent, and I did finally get it to come back up (while the tech was there) after it didn't come back up for 2 days. I got to watch a couple shows I really wanted to see, but the broken box was hopeless.

One common thing I always saw when it was messed up (and still controllable), or when it was getting ready to mess up was that it said it was 32 degrees. I don't think so.

That plasma burn in thing is nuts. I think you've got a beef with DirecTV on that one. They need to change the color scheme on screens that can lock (although I've seen it lock in the middle of playing a program so that wouldn't help there). At least you can turn off the TV because the circle of lights will tell you when it is done. I've got DLP so I didn't run into any of that.


----------

